# Using carbon and/or zeolite.



## griffk (Apr 10, 2011)

Do you use or recommend the use of either activated carbon or zeolite to aid in the removal of ammonia, nitrates, and nitrites. Please elaborate on your yes or no.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

No. Why? because if you rely on chemicals to remove ammonia/nitrite, then the tank may not ever fully cylce, which could prove quite fatal if the carbon or zeolite is removed, say for when you need to medicate, as it will result in a HUGE ammonia and nitrite spike. Better to let the bacteria do their job and be done with it than to risk your fish's health later on. As for nitrates, the best way to remove it is either to keep up with your water changes, which you should be doing anyways, or to add a ton of very fast growing plants that will consume a lot of the nitrates.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

No need for them.


----------



## griffk (Apr 10, 2011)

thank you


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Oh, you asked for elaboration, I missed that. A healthy aquarium should not have substances in it that require zeolite or carbon. Manage the problem at it's source.

The answer would be different if your tap water had problems. Carbon can be useful to remove a tint from your tap water for example.

But for 99% of tanks? No need.


----------



## griffk (Apr 10, 2011)

What media do you use in your filters?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

sponge + bioball or something to provide more surface area for bacteria, nothing else. There's really no point in having carbon/zeolite/etc. I keep some on hand in case i need to medicate, or sone accidentally dumps something into the tank, but i never actually use it unless I absolutely need to.

I use HOB filters btw


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Like BelieveInBlue, I use sponge. Little porous glass balls. Crushed coral. Pot scrubbers. Fine filter pads.

Unlike BelieveInBlue, I use canisters when I can...on the large tanks. I have HOBs for the small tanks.


----------



## griffk (Apr 10, 2011)

Sounds like i'm doing the right thing then. I use a giant buffer pad (the kind you use to buff floors) cut to fit, to filter large particles, followed by a sponge, then in one filter, crushed coral, ceramic rings, and the other the buffer pad, sponge, bio balls and crushed coral. I've recently increased water changes to 50% from 30%, weekly, and currently everything is great. Thanx for your responses.


----------

